

I've seen the future: Hands-on with Google Glass - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/131877-ive-seen-the-future-hands-on-with-google-glass

======
msluyter
What if you already wear glasses? I wonder if they'll offer Glass with
corrective lenses...

~~~
pasbesoin
Just to add to this: Some people are not good candidates for contact lenses.
(And I am still not fond of the various surgeries, having had a relative
experience significant problems from one despite the technique involved having
a better general prognosis than other techniques and the surgery having been
executed by an excellent doctor.)

We are likely not a significant market segment, but I'll reiterate in case a
relevant Googler happens by this thread.

P.S. If you eventually want to market abroad (outside the U.S.), then we will
become a significant market segment.

